# Antique look cabinets?



## cdutoit (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I have wooden cabinets in my kitchen but I want to paint it a creamy white color but I also want to add an antique look to it. Do you know how to do this? 

I have heard of people rubbing a certain kind of pain on it but I don't know what you call it or where to get it.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't really add a "antique look" with paint, unless you go with lead based... JK!


----------



## TheClumsyCarpenter (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you talking about the white cabinets but every joint and edge in the cabinets are a dark color?  I've wondered how you pull that off as well.

Like this?:


----------



## cdutoit (Mar 24, 2010)

> Are you talking about the white cabinets but every joint and edge in the cabinets are a dark color? I've wondered how you pull that off as well.



Yes this is what I actually mean. Thanks for posting the picture. I heard somewhere that you get a kind of pain that gives this effect but have no idea what it is...


----------



## Kitchenmaker (Mar 25, 2010)

White Cabinets with dark border looks great


----------



## adampeters (Apr 20, 2010)

Cabinetry being one of the major accessories used in these rooms, updating or refinishing your cabinets would give your rooms a modern appeal with fewer budgets. This can however take more time so, evaluate the cabinets carefully before you put any effort to redo them to make sure that the cabinets you have now are worth your efforts.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you referring to the crackle look?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is called crackle paint. You would first paint your base color, (what you want to show through. Then paint with the crackle, (the more you use the more it cracks) Then apply your final color, (white in this case) and you will see it crackle.


----------

